

Show HN: Would any lawyers on here use something like this? - buu700
https://legalparse.com/

======
buu700
Current todo list:

* Word/ODF document import support

* Dropbox API integration

* Google Docs API integration

* Support for the Ctrl-S and Ctrl-P keyboard shortcuts

* Perhaps fleshing out the UI a bit more to allow viewing and interacting with documents from Dropbox/Docs

\---

A few questions, if anyone has any answers:

* Does the current model of storing the document client-side (like a traditional office document) rather than server-side make sense usability-wise at all? (perhaps a moot question as soon as I add Dropbox support, either way)

* Is my current method of sending the rendered PDFs secure with a standard Apache configuration, or will I need to move to something like a simple cookie-based authentication? I currently have it set up to put a random hash code in the file name and delete the file after 10 minutes, but I'm concerned that there may be something in the HTTP protocol or some way of fiddling with wget -r which will return the names of each public file on the server.

* What kind of revenue model makes sense for this? I'm fine giving it away for free, but if it gets enough traffic that I need to move it off the free tier of EC2, it will be hard to justify taking a loss to keep it running. I have a couple ads up now, but I doubt I'd be able to do much more ad-wise without ruining the product in the process. Do any of the above suggested features (or others) seem like a reasonable basis for a freemium upgrade? Or would it make sense to simply start directly charging after a certain "beta" period? (If so, does something like $1 per use / $5 per month / $50 lifetime seem reasonable?)

